# My “new” Atlas Craftsman 12 inc



## Defender92 (Jan 23, 2022)

Hello! New member here. I am a full time law enforcement officer but I am discovering my love for metal working. I am building a hobby metal shop in my garage with the possibility of  turning it into a retirement job (many years away). 

I have recently fell in love with my Craftsmanship Atlas 101.07403 12 inch lathe. I picked it up with a good amount of tools for what I believe to be a good price. Appears to be well taken care of and was owned by a professional metal worker. This will compliment my Langmuir Pro CNC plasma table, MIG, TIG, press brake. Hopefully a small mill soon too. 

I added an Accu-Link belt (took a lot of vibration out), Shars AXA tool post, and spent more money on accessories than I paid for the lathe!

Hopefully you guys can answer some questions about my lathe. 

Serial number is 16439. When was it manufactured?

I suspect I have Timken bearings and not Babbitt. Is this correct?

Has anyone threaded rifle barrels with the craftsman? What about concentric threads for suppressors? I suspect I need a jig to do it. 

Can I get a faceplate for this lathe that I can clamp work to? For example, something that I cut with the CNC plasma cutter that I can clamp to the faceplate and do boring work?

*Why is the Practical Machinist forum so hostile towards Altas machines??*

Thanks guys!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 23, 2022)

I   don't know about Practical Machinist, found this place first, we're open to all, and friendly by law.

I  don't know about gunsmithing, either, but you should have no problems doing what you want on that lathe.

Welcome to the forum.

If you need them, metric threads will be a challenge. Do-able, yes.


----------



## Defender92 (Jan 23, 2022)

T Bredehoft said:


> I   don't know about Practical Machinist, found this place first, we're open to all, and friendly by law.
> 
> I  don't know about gunsmithing, either, but you should have no problems doing what you want on that lathe.
> 
> ...



Thank you!

Oh yes I do plan on doing metric threads. I just picked up most of not all the change gears on eBay for metric. Should be in soon.


----------



## jwmay (Jan 23, 2022)

It looks great! Congrats!


----------



## cross thread (Jan 23, 2022)

Hi Defender92 , welcome aboard . You found the right place , as for your questions .....
1, the actual manufacture , I don't know my guess around 40's . My machine (Atlas/Craftsman 6") I have pin pointed it's date to 1939 because of some of the parts on it . Check this out http://www.lathes.co.uk/craftsman/page2.html
2, You have Timkens .
3, Thread a barrel I have done it , not on a Craftsman , but you certainly can . Second part to this question , suppressor (recoil arrestor ?) back in the 90's I made  1,000s" of those things , the part that threaded onto the barrel I tapped in a mill . For that matter you could tap it on your lathe . I wouldn't single point it .
Last Q , Yes , just get a face plate .
Keep us posted .
Oh yes , PM . Because most  are "A Holes" .


----------



## mickri (Jan 23, 2022)

Welcome to the forum.   You should consider donating.  That will allow you to access the downloads section.  Lots of good stuff there for Atlas/Craftsman lathes

We are a friendly bunch.  Don't be afraid to ask any questions no matter how simple you may think they are.  Lots of really knowledgeable people on here that will help you out.   Mickey's thread on grinding HSS tool bits is a must read.  I also recommend exploring Mr. Pete's aka Tubalcain's you tube videos.  He is a retired shop teacher who knows how to teach machining.  IMHO he is the best of the best for a beginner to learn how to machine.  Lots of other good video sites too for learning more advanced stuff.

Lots of gun people here that will help you out with your gunsmithing questions.  Your lathe looks to be at most 24" between centers.  That will limit the length of barrels that you can turn between centers unless you buy contoured barrels.  Most contoured barrels will fit in the spindle bore.  You will need a spider for the outboard end of the spindle.  Easy to make.  I made one for my craftsman 12x36 lathe.  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/making-a-spider-for-the-lathe.88933/  I also made a micrometer reamer stop.  Another easy gunsmithing project.  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/micrometer-reamer-stop-build.89937/

Metric threading is easy for most of the common metric threads.  You swap the two 48 gears for a 52/44 combo gear.  The info on how to do this is in the downloads section.


----------



## Defender92 (Jan 23, 2022)

Thanks guys! I’m already getting a lot of info from my first post. And I have already discovered Mr. Pete's aka Tubalcain’s channel. He’s great and taught me a lot already!


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jan 23, 2022)

Another welcome aboard, Sir. I have a slightly newer version of your machine, a 12X36 Nr 101.27440. From the photos you look to have roller bearings. There are several combinations that are "almost" metric conversion. The most common is listed above. A "true" metric conversion can only be accomplished with 127 and 120 (or 100) tooth gears. But with 16DP change gears, they take a lot! of space. The 52/44 tooth combination works well into over an inch of threads.

.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 24, 2022)

Defender42,

Welcome aboard.  Atlas originally made their 10" and the Craftsman 12" lathes with two kinds of spindle bearings, split babbit and Timken Tapered Roller.  The babbit bearings had two hex head bolts visible with the headstock and belt cover lifted.  And the parting line between the upper and lower bearing halves is visible.  Your machine has Timken bearings.  Up until about 1952, either Atlas or Timken engraved the bearing inspection dates into  each cup and cone.  Although we know from dates versus serial numbers that Atlas did not practice FIFO with their inventory, we use the later or latest date on the two bearings as the date of manufacture.  And extrapolate using the serial number for machines that we don't have the bearing dates on.  Your machine was probably made 4th Quarter 1946.  -more later-


----------



## Defender92 (Jan 24, 2022)

wa5cab said:


> Defender42,
> 
> Welcome aboard.  Atlas originally made their 10" and the Craftsman 12" lathes with two kinds of spindle bearings, split babbit and Timken Tapered Roller.  The babbit bearings had two hex head bolts visible with the headstock and belt cover lifted.  And the parting line between the upper and lower bearing halves is visible.  Your machine has Timken bearings.  Up until about 1952, either Atlas or Timken engraved the bearing inspection dates into  each cup and cone.  Although we know from dates versus serial numbers that Atlas did not practice FIFO with their inventory, we use the later or latest date on the two bearings as the date of manufacture.  And extrapolate using the serial number for machines that we don't have the bearing dates on.  Your machine was probably made 4th Quarter 1946.  -more later-


Thank you! Very good information. It’s much older than I thought. It’s incredible how well they made things back then.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 25, 2022)

@Defender92,

Just how old did you think that it was??  Prior to 1957, all of the Atlas badged machines were painted dark machinery gray.  But the Craftsman machines came in a variety of colors but AFAIK none were gray.

To add to my previous, we still need to know the bed LOA (choices are 36, 42, 48 or 54" which correspond to 12X18, 12X24, 12X30 and 12X36).  Sometime around 1946 or 1947, the 36" and 48" beds were discontinued.  Babbit spindle bearings were also discontinued circa 1945.  And, the QCGB that your machine is equipped with came out circa 1951.  So on your particular machine, it was bought later and the machine was converted. The 101.27430 and 101.27440 are both essentially 101.07403's with the QCGB installed at the factory.  They did not originally come with any loose or extra  gears.

Also, Bill Hudson, we don't seem to have your machine in the Database.


----------



## Defender92 (Jan 25, 2022)

I did my best to measure the whole bed but it was hard with the cross slide. I got 42.5 inches.

So does that mean I have 24 inches between centers? sorry I’m new at this but learning quick! Also do I need to post anywhere for the database or did you get the info here?

So in order to get actual dates I need to take the spindle out? I’m tempted to do it but everything on my headstock seems to be in perfect order.


----------



## Orangetruckman (Jan 27, 2022)

Hello Defender92 and welcome to this awesome place! I too felt compelled to crack open the headstock to check out the bearing dates on my lathe, but resisted because it just runs so well. To help suggest an answer to your question about a faceplate, I recently got one from Metal Lathe Accessories and have got to say it’s pretty nice. It will need to be machined for use, but it will make a fun project and a stout faceplate. Just my 2 cents. Keep having fun with the lathe and be safe on your shifts!
Here’s the link:


			FacePlate (S-5879)


----------



## Defender92 (Jan 27, 2022)

Orangetruckman said:


> Hello Defender92 and welcome to this awesome place! I too felt compelled to crack open the headstock to check out the bearing dates on my lathe, but resisted because it just runs so well. To help suggest an answer to your question about a faceplate, I recently got one from Metal Lathe Accessories and have got to say it’s pretty nice. It will need to be machined for use, but it will make a fun project and a stout faceplate. Just my 2 cents. Keep having fun with the lathe and be safe on your shifts!
> Here’s the link:
> 
> 
> FacePlate (S-5879)



I really like the idea of have a faceplate with t-slots… but I don’t think I’m ready to finish a casting like that!


----------



## Orangetruckman (Jan 27, 2022)

Defender92 said:


> I really like the idea of have a faceplate with t-slots… but I don’t think I’m ready to finish a casting like that!


I hear ya. Option are optional ;D


----------



## davek181 (Jan 27, 2022)

Another welcome.  I too have a Craftsman 12" but mine is older, 1936.  I added the later roller bearing headstock, like yours, and the Quick Change Gearbox, and power crossfeed.
I have done lots of metric threading, but little SAE spec, which is real easy to do compared to metric.  But metric is not hard either, just a little different.  Lots of youtube videos on how to.
I have been fooling around with mine for a few years now and I am still quite happy with it.  It does nearly everything I need it to do, just not as fast as some of the larger machines.
Mr.Pete (Tubalcain), This old Tony, Blondihacks all have good videos aimed at the less than professional operators.  Joe Pie will show you how the big boys do it, as well as others.

Again welcome to the club and you will find very little if any Craftsman hate.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 29, 2022)

@Defender92,

OK.  Your machine is a 12x24.  I've no real idea as to how close to 36", 42", 48" and 54" the beds ran.  To get an accurate measurement, you would just about have to strip off the headstock, carriage and tailstock.  There is, however, no real reason for that figure to be super accurate.  The guy running the bed grinder was probably just told to grind enough off for it to look OK and not bother to actually measure it.

FWIW, the Timken bearings only lagged behind the babbit ones by about a year or so.  Atlas does not appear to have ever made a Timken bearing 9" but the earliest catalogs on the 10" mention them.  The 10" officially came out in 1935 or late 1934.  The first Sears Power Tools catalog to list the complete metal working thread cutting 12" was 1936.  Given the time required  produce a catalog, that means that means that the first few 12" to be available for photographs were probably built in late 1934 for the 1935 catalog but you couldn't buy the complete 101.07380 until 1936.  The 101.07400 with Timken bearings first appeared a year later in the 1937 catalog.

This is as good a place as any to mention that Atlas and Sears had different ideas about serial numbers.  The first Atlas 10" was serial number 1 and the last was somewhere above 92407 (except for the first few (about 5000) QC models).  Sears, however, started  the serial number over at 1 for every new model number.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 29, 2022)

Welcome, looks like most of your questions have been answered.

As far as a faceplate and other tooling, 1-1/2" - 8 was a very common spindle thread for 9 and 10" lathes and is also found on the 12" Craftsman. You can easily find chucks and faceplates for this thread, and do not need to limit yourself to Atlas / Craftsman branded ones.


As far as PM, well that is a site oriented towards professionals and they don't much care for hobbyists or machinery popular with hobbyists. Atlas was a relatively inexpensive brand marketed towards hobbyists and light commercial applications like an auto repair shop, not heavy manufacturing so PM placed it on their list of banned hobby machines. Atlas is in good company, there are many other brands banned from discussion there.

There is good info at PM just don't ask questions. This site came into existence because of the hostile attitude towards hobbyists at some other machining sites.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 29, 2022)

1-1/2"-8 spindle nose threads are also found on the 12" (39xx models) Atlas and the 12" Clausing lathes (100 and 4800 models).


----------

